

Oxytocin Spray Increases Empathy - klochner
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1269781/Scientists-develop-spray-make-men-affectionate-using-cuddle-hormone-oxytocin.html

======
olefoo
The article is atrociously written, but this is an interesting development.

One scenario that immediately comes to mind is misuse and detection of such,
I'd imagine someone somewhere will try dosing a counterparty with this to get
an edge in negotiations.

